# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Book Club Proposal 2011

## Scheherazade

Please vote for the nomination system you would like the Book Club to follow in 2011 by September 15th. 

*You can choose more than one option.*


*1. Author of the month:*  12 authors to be chosen and each month we choose a book written by one particular author. E.g. In January we include only Camus' works in the poll and read one of those in February.

*2. Genre of the month:*  Different genres to be selected and we nominate/vote for books belonging that particular genre each month. E.g., March: Month of Sci-fi so only sci-fi books will be nominated for that month.

*3. Country of the month:*12 countries to be chosen and each month we read a book from that particular country's literature. The works nominated would not be too obscure (only those are available in English on Amazon maybe?)

*4. Trend of the month:* Each month we read a book from a different period such as Victorian, Romantic etc.

*5. Random nominations:*  The present system. We nominate the books we would like to read randomly.

*6. Prize Winners:* We randomly nominate books that have received various literary awards (eg Pulitzer, Booker etc).


Book Club Procedures

----------


## Virgil

Is it that time of year again?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Is it that time of year again?


U-oh! This means your birthday is not so far away now, Virgil!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Veho

I vote 'trend'. I think it's a really good idea.

----------


## Lulim

I thought I give it a try and partake in the book club readings next year. And now, I ticked off the wrong option -- I meant to vote for "Trend of the month" and voted "Country of the month" instead  :Goof:

----------


## OrphanPip

Is multiple voting supposed to be available for the poll Sche?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Is multiple voting supposed to be available for the poll Sche?


Yes, you can choose more than one.

----------


## papayahed

And it's a 4 way tie!

----------


## Dark Muse

It is scary thinking about 2011 already!

----------


## Virgil

> U-oh! This means your birthday is not so far away now, Virgil!


Yes, but I wasn't referring to that.  :Wink5:  Just the fights we usually have over this.  :Biggrin: 

I can't decide this year. I don't recall we ever had a choice for Prize Winners. That might be an interesting change of pace.

----------


## Paulclem

I'll try to join in this year. I'm still reading some of my xmas books.

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 10 days and Genre seems to be the choice for 2011.

----------


## Paulclem

> Last 10 days and Genre seems to be the choice for 2011.


Are we thinking of 2011 already?

I remember anticipating Space 1999 on TV in the seventies, and 1999 seeming to be several million years in the future. 

(By the way, what a disappointment that series was!)

----------


## hoope

Can we vote for two things..  :Biggrin:  ?
I voted for Genre which i c the best .. and i would also think that the Author of the month is good !

----------


## _Shannon_

We just did genre lat year, though.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

----------


## Virgil

Oooh, just got my vote in.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

----------


## Scheherazade

*Still going twice...*

----------


## Paulclem

That's twice twice. Are you going to go twice thrice?

----------


## Scheherazade

Maybe I should go thrice once...

----------


## Paulclem

> Maybe I should go thrice once...


 :Biggrin: 

Thrice would be nice.

----------

